# Indoor Slingshot Shooting



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

hey guys shooting in my room at some cans using 6mm airsoft bullets as ammo what do you think


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ha ha! i used to do alot of that, i still do but with dried peas, with a good backstop you can take it up a notch and use heavier ammo. i know your having fun!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

yh it is fun


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm lucky to have 10m indoors. Practicing tournament distance shooting all winter really kept me sharp.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

With an indoor range there is no excuse to miss a day shooting. If you don't have a lot of room, make up for it with smaller targets. It will have the same feel as the longer distance. Have fun and keep up the great shooting.


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

GrayWolf, love the Father Ted school of shooting advice.
In my experience, chickpeas are more dense than peas, and I prefer mushy peas to hummus!

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE!​
My wife has an indoor range, which she uses everyday to keep me fed.​
LGD​


----------

